# Thought I was about done.......



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

with the last bunch of big Polish eagles from the last festival. But 2 more custom orders just came in. Still have 1/2 doz smaller things to do yet plus 4 Polish family coat of arms.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Good for you John. Must be really enjoying retirement


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Good for you John. Must be really enjoying retirement


Cutting is a lot more fun than tracking down, wiring, and trying to assemble parts hoping it all works.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Those look really great John! But where's the paint? 😉


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

.. *wow!!!*


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> Those look really great John! But where's the paint? 😉


That hurt. lol

They wanted wood. Customer is always (mostly) right.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Cutting is a lot more fun than tracking down, wiring, and trying to assemble parts hoping it all works.


I have no comeback for that one :|

except you left out insulating :grin:


John, how much time on the cnc does one take? Do you have a bit of cleanup , sanding etc?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I have no comeback for that one :|
> 
> except you left out insulating :grin:
> 
> ...


Loaded question, Rick. Depends on the cut depths of the rough cuts (or even if you do a rough cut), bit size, speeds, and stepover per cent. I don't run mine over 200-250 ipm just because that's my comfort level. It will go a lot faster. But 200 ipm means 200 ipm, not the slower speeds that the other machine does because of the acme screws. Sharp bits mean less fuzzies to clean up. Also depends on the type of material. Hardwood cuts smoother than softwood. Some of the pine blanks cut real smooth and others leave a lot of clean up. A good brush and sanding mop on a drill help a lot.

These took right at 3 hours each to cut. But I used the tool paths from the other machine, which could have added at least one pass (on the rough cut) to the CNCRP cut. A good sharp bit might even have eliminated the need for a rough cut. Then it would have been about an hour. Takes more time to mask and set up the names than it does to cut them. This thing cuts text almost as fast as you can write.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Seems the word is out.....good to be busy. You must be doing something right. Word of mouth is probably helping from those satisfied customers. Way to go John.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

John I’m liking the different colours . Is the stain a different colour,or is it different woods?
I have to say those are really sharp ,and see why they generate repeat business


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The eagles are either golden oak or my "house" stain, which is just the bottoms of all the cans mixed with honey and ipswich pine stain.

The book is just poly over natural butcher block countertop.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I like the natural look


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> The book is just poly over natural butcher block countertop.


You're always inspiring John.
Had to try a book myself. 😉


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Pro4824 said:


> You're always inspiring John.
> Had to try a book myself. 😉


Great job Joe. Amazing how well the cnc can cut that out. Are you guys using one single thick piece of wood ?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good Job Joe!!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks John, I've got a long way to go! 🙂
Rick, that's only 5x7 and a little over 3/4" thick. Hard to judge size with no references.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I never would have believed that , as I thought it looked much larger . I’m pretty amazed at the quality of the text in such a small piece .
Can’t wait to try mine in a couple years when I get it going


----------



## rnubee (Aug 2, 2017)

John,
I hate to be dumb, I am new to woodworking and CNC, but how do you sand out the witness marks and burrs.
Chuck


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good sharp bits and a low stepover on the finish cut eliminate most of it. A small brass or wire brush helps, along with a sanding mop on a drill and a set of scrapers too. Plus there's the fact that just applying stain will make a lot of the fuzzies lay right down. Hardwoood cuts cleaner than soft. You just gotta experiment with what works with each piece cause they are all different.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Good sharp bits and a low stepover on the finish cut eliminate most of it. A small brass or wire brush helps, along with a sanding mop on a drill and a set of scrapers too. Plus there's the fact that just applying stain will make a lot of the fuzzies lay right down. Hardwoood cuts cleaner than soft. You just gotta experiment with what works with each piece cause they are all different.


That’s what I was expecting, a learning curve to see what wood works best and with what kind of bits .

I don’t know what this wood is, and I’m thinking it was expensive to begin with just to get this project started . 
The Last Supper is done on what appears to be the same width as the table . A guy from Calgary Alberta works in the oil patch up North , but wants to get a cnc business going . 
Looks like he’s got the gist of it


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> ... A guy from Calgary Alberta works in the oil patch up North , but wants to get a cnc business going .
> Looks like he’s got the gist of it


Rick, give him a copy of the pdf on making a living with CNC. Attached. Covers what I'd do with a CNC.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Rick, give him a copy of the pdf on making a living with CNC. Attached. Covers what I'd do with a CNC.


I don’t know him personally. I met his father in-law in the next town during work . We got into the conversation of retirement and me getting a cnc , and his son in-law came up .
I told him he’d be nuts to quit an engineering job in the oil patch that pays hundreds of thousands of dollars a year to pursue this cnc crap .
I guess the guy has a real passion for it though , but our economy is pretty bleak , so in his case I’d keep my day job


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

> I don’t know what this wood is, and I’m thinking it was expensive to begin with just to get this project started .


A big slab of walnut.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ger21 said:


> A big slab of walnut.


I could hardly imagine the price he paid for that wood . Not something you’d want to make a mistake on .
Sure is impressive though


----------

